# Litespeed Tanasi - Merlin XLM



## Mauricc03 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi titan fans!

Does anybody know where in Europe i can buy a second hand Tanasi 2005 or Merlin XLM??
A new one is to expensive for me and a good second hand is near so good.

Kind regards!
Maurice from Holland


----------

